# Civillian trying to get a grasp on CF combat uniforms



## Showe22 (1 Sep 2013)

I've done my share of reading and googling on the Canadian Forces uniforms. So far I've got a random assortment of knowledge that, as scattered as it is, keeps interesting me.

I've been reading about CADPAT. As I understand it, that applies to the disruptive pattern (green) and desert tan?

Can someone give me an explanation on the combat uniforms worn by Canadians? The more detailed the better, for me. What would you be issued if you were deployed to Afghanistan, and what would you be issued in a forest terrain?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## JorgSlice (1 Sep 2013)

The CAnadian Disruptive PATtern (CADPAT) comes in two patterns, Temperate for nature walks through green stuff; and Arid for nature walks through sandy stuff.


----------



## chrisf (1 Sep 2013)

Don't forget the seldom seen arctic pattern!


----------



## Hunter (1 Sep 2013)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Don't forget the seldom seen arctic pattern!



Thats because it's so darn effective!


----------



## Old EO Tech (1 Sep 2013)

Other than a promo image of artic CADPAT when it was first introduced, I have yet to see Artic CADPAT actually issued despite a few Artic operations in recent years....

Jon


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Sep 2013)

I enjoy the big deal the CoC sometimes makes regarding wearing green uniforms too and from areas that you'll wear tan ones.


----------



## Old EO Tech (1 Sep 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I enjoy the big deal the CoC sometimes makes regarding wearing green uniforms too and from areas that you'll wear tan ones.



I never had that problem, in fact the Comd LFWA authorized us returning soldiers to wear AR CADPAT for three weeks after our return to do our post tour admin.

Jon


----------



## chrisf (1 Sep 2013)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> Other than a promo image of artic CADPAT when it was first introduced, I have yet to see Artic CADPAT actually issued despite a few Artic operations in recent years....
> 
> Jon



Either new whites are slowly filtering into the system, or old trial pieces are kicking around, but they occasionally pop up. 

We just don't wear out the old ones very fast.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2013)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> We just don't wear out the old ones very fast.



Hard to wear out when they are hardly, if ever, worn.   >


----------



## cupper (1 Sep 2013)

With global warming, they will be obsolete before they ever wear out anyway. ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Sep 2013)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> I never had that problem, in fact the Comd LFWA authorized us returning soldiers to wear AR CADPAT for three weeks after our return to do our post tour admin.
> 
> Jon



As opposed to us, having to wear the green, so 'we wouldn't look like Americans' on Athena 0. 
I guess the Iltis' and white Nissan Terranos weren't obvious enough.  :

My arid stuff, that sat in my barrack boxes for 5.5 months, was turned into QM at Julien before I left, for issue to the incoming guys from SQuareFooT who refused to wear the green.


----------



## Old EO Tech (1 Sep 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> As opposed to us, having to wear the green, so 'we wouldn't look like Americans' on Athena 0.
> I guess the Iltis' and white Nissan Terranos weren't obvious enough.  :
> 
> My arid stuff, that sat in my barrack boxes for 5.5 months, was turned into QM at Julien before I left, for issue to the incoming guys from SQuareFooT who refused to wear the green.



Well a couple years and a full combat mission will change silly policy's like that I guess.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Sep 2013)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> Well a couple years and a full combat mission will change silly policy's like that I guess.



No, it was simply a change of Regiments.

One from a history and protocol of Victoria, that just refuses to join any century past the 19th, even to this day, to one that recognizes idiotic uniformity simply as an ego exercise.

Every Regiment, including the initial offenders, The RCR, realized after the first mission what a stupid decision it was.

But try find someone to take responsibility.

***cough 'Bradley' cough***


----------



## Old EO Tech (2 Sep 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> No, it was simply a change of Regiments.
> 
> One from a history and protocol of Victoria, that just refuses to join any century past the 19th, even to this day, to one that recognizes idiotic uniformity simply as an ego exercise.
> 
> ...



Yes the RCR haven't changed, for the first month and a half of my tour in 08 we were not allowed to buy any non issued kit, since the TF SM was from 2 CMBG, as soon as 1 CMBG took over as long as it was black, green or tan, it was gtg....


----------

